# Sweet_Dell???s Motivational Journal



## Sweet_Dell (Oct 29, 2007)

I decided I'm going to try keeping a journal here again to keep myself motivated and accountable for my workouts. 

I have just been doing some fullbody workouts for about 4 months and only making that 1 or 2 times a week (sometimes life is just like that and shit happens!) so, I feel that I haven't put my whole heart into it and it is starting to show!!! So, back to the basics that I made the most gains on and felt the best on! Here I go....

4 day a week workouts
Upper -- Heavy Horz./Light Vert.
Lower -- Heavy Push/Light Pull
Upper -- Heavy Vert./Light Horz.
Lower -- Heavy Pull/Light Push

Today:

1a)Bench Press
75x5
75x5
80x5
80x5
80x5

1b)One Arm DB Rows
50x5
50x5
50x5
50x5
50x5

2a)DB Military Press
20x8
20x8
20x8

2b)Close Grip Pulldowns
100x8
100x8
100x8

3a)Alternating DB Curls
20x8
20x8
20x8

3b)Crunches (lowering slowly for a count of 4)
12x3
12x3
12x3

Cardio:
Jump Rope (HIIT for 9 intervals)

I already feel more motivated just typing this in!!!


----------



## Sweet_Dell (Oct 30, 2007)

Today's Workout:

Full Squats
65x5
75x5
75x5
75x5
75x5

DB Lunges
20x8
25x8
25x8

3a)SLDL
115x8
115x8
115x8

3b)DB Calf Raises
40x8
40x8
40x8

Feelin' the legs after that.


----------



## DOMS (Oct 30, 2007)

That's a good workout!  

I'm curious, why do you do Calf Raises with DBs and not a BB?


----------



## Sweet_Dell (Nov 1, 2007)

DOMS said:


> I'm curious, why do you do Calf Raises with DBs and not a BB?



I stand on one leg and hold the DB on that side then I do the other side. I'm not sure how I could use the BB for that? (I workout at home so options are limited)


----------



## Sweet_Dell (Nov 5, 2007)

Todays Workout:

1a)Standing BB Military Press
45x5
45x5
45x5
45x5
45x5

1b)Pulldowns
110x5
110x5
110x5
110x5
110x5

2a)Incline DB Press
25x8
25x8
25x8

2b)Underhand BB Rows
75x8
75x8
75x8

3a)OH Tri Extentions
30x8
30x8
30x6

3b)Crunches (lowering slowly for a count of 4)
10
10
10

Cardio:
Jump Rope (HIIT for 8 intervals)


----------



## DOMS (Nov 5, 2007)

Sweet_Dell said:


> I stand on one leg and hold the DB on that side then I do the other side. I'm not sure how I could use the BB for that? (I workout at home so options are limited)



Do you own a barbell?  Then you'd just put the bar across your back and do both legs at the same time.

If you don't own a BB, you can pick up a used one for cheap.

Nice workout, too!


----------



## Sweet_Dell (Nov 6, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Do you own a barbell?  Then you'd just put the bar across your back and do both legs at the same time.
> 
> If you don't own a BB, you can pick up a used one for cheap.
> 
> Nice workout, too!



Thanks for the suggestion...I'll have to work on that one. Right now I'm finding it easier to balance myself holding the wall and doing one leg at a time.  
Thanks for the encouragement too!! I appreciate it!


----------



## Sweet_Dell (Nov 6, 2007)

Today's Workout:

1)Deadlift
135x5
135x5
135x5
135x5
135x5

2a)DB Reverse Lunges
25x8
25x8
25x8

2b)Hypers
BW+25x8
BW+25x8
BW+25x8

3)Calf Raises
40x8
40x8
40x8

I'll be feeling the legs tonight and tomorrow for sure.....


----------



## DOMS (Nov 6, 2007)

Sweet_Dell said:


> Thanks for the suggestion...I'll have to work on that one. Right now I'm finding it easier to balance myself holding the wall and doing one leg at a time.
> Thanks for the encouragement too!! I appreciate it!



Got it.  

Once you've got your balance going, try doing your calf raises on a step platform.  That way you can maximize your ROM (range of motion).

Encouragement is what the journals are all about!


----------



## Sweet_Dell (Nov 8, 2007)

Today's Workout:

1a)Bench Press
85x3
85x3
85x3
85x3
85x3
85x3
85x3
85x3

1b)Long Bar Rows
75x3
75x3
75x3
85x3
85x3
85x3
85x3
85x3

2a)Push press
45x8
45x8
45x8

2b)CG Pulldowns
100x8
100x8
100x8

3a)DB Hammer Curls
20x6
20x6
20x6

3b)Planks
30sec
30sec

Really tired now...but it feels great to be getting back into the grove again!!


----------



## Rubes (Nov 8, 2007)

nice workout good job.


----------



## PreMier (Nov 8, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Got it.
> 
> Once you've got your balance going, try doing your calf raises on a step platform.  That way you can maximize your ROM (range of motion).



not only that you will use a lot of stabilizer muscles to use a free barbell on calf raises.  great exercise, but i would do it sparingly.. its hard to use a good amount of weight like that


----------



## Sweet_Dell (Nov 12, 2007)

PreMier said:


> not only that you will use a lot of stabilizer muscles to use a free barbell on calf raises.  great exercise, but i would do it sparingly.. its hard to use a good amount of weight like that



Yes, exactly. I found it hard to put a lot of weight to the calves and I couldn't get the ROM I wanted. So I stuck with the DB's for now.


----------



## Sweet_Dell (Nov 12, 2007)

Rubes said:


> nice workout good job.



Thanks!


----------



## Sweet_Dell (Nov 12, 2007)

Today's Workout: Monday November 12,2007

1)Full Squats
65x3
75x3
85x3
85x3
85x3
85x3
85x3
85x3

2a)DB Split Squat
25x8
25x8
25x8

2b)Single Leg Hypers
BWx8
BW+10x8
BW+10x8

3)DB Calf Raises
45x6
45x6
45x6

Not bad for a Monday and not wanting to workout at all today but I knew that I would feel like crap if I didn't.


----------



## katt (Nov 12, 2007)

For not wanting to workout - that was an awesome workout!


----------



## Sweet_Dell (Nov 14, 2007)

katt said:


> For not wanting to workout - that was an awesome workout!



Thanks Katt!!


----------



## Sweet_Dell (Nov 14, 2007)

Today's Workout: Wednesday November 14, 2007

1a)Standing BB Military Press
50x3
50x3
55x3
55x3
55x3
55x3
55x3
55x3

1b)CG Pulldowns
120x3
120x3
120x3
120x3
120x3
120x3
120x3
120x3

2a)Decline DB Bench Press
25x8
25x8
25x8

2b)One Arm DB Rows
40x8
40x8
40x8

3a)Bench Dips
BWx8
BWx8 (These are freakin' hard to do when you haven't done them in a long time!!!)

3b)Planks
30sec
30sec

Cardio: A bit of jump rope (really didn't feel like it tonight)


----------



## katt (Nov 14, 2007)

Wow ! Great weights on the presses!!    I've never tried the 8x3 type thing,, how long are your RI's???


----------



## Sweet_Dell (Nov 15, 2007)

katt said:


> Wow ! Great weights on the presses!!    I've never tried the 8x3 type thing,, how long are your RI's???



My RI's are @ 45sec. I'm trying to keep my heart rate up and it's working!!!  

You should try the 8x3. I've seen your journal and you're a strong lifter so you would do really well on it.


----------



## Sweet_Dell (Nov 15, 2007)

Thursday November 15, 2007
Today's Workout:

1)DL
135x3
145x3
150x3
150x3
150x3
150x3
150x3
150x3 (There is something liberating about lifting more then you weigh)

2a)Sumo Squats
75x8
75x8
75x8

2a)Hypers
BW+25x8
BW+25x8
BW+25x8

3)Calf Raises
35x12
35x12

My dead's are starting to get back up there. I think when I stopped this program my dead's were at 170-175. I have a bit to go but I want to get my form comfortable again and go slow and steady on the weight.


----------



## Sweet_Dell (Nov 19, 2007)

Monday November 19, 2007
Today's Workout:

1a)Bench Press
85x3
85x3
85x3
85x3
85x3
85x3
85x3
85x3

1b)Long Bar Rows
85x3
85x3
90x3
90x3
90x3
90x3
90x3
90x3

2a)Push press
45x6
45x6
45x6 (The shoulders were really feeling this one!)

2b)Pulldowns (palms facing me)
80x8
90x8
90x8

3a)BB Curls
45x8
45x8
45x6

3b)Crunches (lowering slowly for a count of 4)
10
10
10

Cardio: 8 intervals of jump rope

I'm really hungry now...I think I need to fuel up!!


----------



## Sweet_Dell (Nov 20, 2007)

Tuesday November 20, 2007
Today's Workout:

1)Full Squats
75x3
85x3
85x3
85x3
90x3
90x3
90x3
90x3

2a)DB Split Squats
25x8
25x8
25x8

2b)Single Leg Hypers
BW+12x8
BW+12x8
BW+12x8

3)DB Calf Raises
45x6
45x6
45x6


----------



## Sweet_Dell (Nov 23, 2007)

Workout For: Thursday November 23, 2007

1a)Standing BB Military Press
50x3
50x3
55x3
55x3
55x3
55x3
55x3
55x3

1b)CG Pulldowns
120x3
125x3
125x3
125x3
125x3
125x3
125x3
125x3

2a)Decline DB Bench Press
25x8
25x8
25x8

2b)One Arm DB Rows
40x8
40x8
40x8

3a)Cable Tri Press
40x8
40x8
40x8 (these are done on a really old cable machine so, I'm sure I have a lot of drag on it and it's actually heavier then 40lbs!!  )

3b)Planks
40sec
40sec
30sec

Cardio: None... didn't feel like it.


----------



## Sweet_Dell (Nov 28, 2007)

Workout For: Monday November 26, 2007

1)DL
145x3
145x3
150x3
150x3
150x3
150x3
150x3
150x3 

2a)Sumo Squats
65x8
70x8
70x8 (Couldn't go as heavy this week on these. Need to stretch my hip flexers (sp?) more)

2a)Hypers
BW+25x8
BW+25x8
BW+25x8

3)Calf Raises
35x12
35x12


----------



## Sweet_Dell (Nov 28, 2007)

Workout For: Tuesday November 27, 2007

1a)Bench Press
75x3
80x3
85x3
90x3
90x3
90x3
90x3
90x3

1b)Long Bar Rows
90x3
90x3
90x3
90x3
90x3
95x3
95x3
95x3

2a)Push press
45x6
45x6
45x6 

2b)Pulldowns (palms facing me)
90x8
90x8
90x8

3a)BB Curls
45x7
45x7
45x7 (Bi's were killing me!!!)

3b)Planks
40sec
40sec
40sec

Cardio: 8 intervals of stationary bike

This workout felt great!


----------



## Sweet_Dell (Dec 4, 2007)

Workout For: Monday December 3, 2007

1a)Standing BB Military Press
45x3
50x3
55x3
55x3
55x3
55x3
55x3
55x3

1b)CG Pulldowns
125x3
125x3
125x3
125x3
125x3
125x3
125x3
125x3

2a)Decline DB Bench Press
25x8
25x8
25x8

2b)One Arm DB Rows
40x8
40x8
40x8

3a)Cable Tri Press
40x8
40x8
40x8 

3b)Planks
30sec
30sec
30sec

Cardio: 8 Intervals on the Bike


----------



## LoadedBats (Dec 4, 2007)

Training is looking solid Dell, keep it up!


----------



## katt (Dec 4, 2007)

Yeah, you're workouts look awesome!  What are your goals right now?


----------



## b_reed23 (Dec 4, 2007)

nice benching!!!!


----------



## Sweet_Dell (Dec 5, 2007)

LoadedBats said:


> Training is looking solid Dell, keep it up!



Thanks! It's starting to pay off so, I'm definitely sticking to it.


----------



## Sweet_Dell (Dec 5, 2007)

katt said:


> Yeah, you're workouts look awesome!  What are your goals right now?



Thanks Katt! Well right now I would just like to lose about 5-10lbs and probably what every woman wants...to look good naked in the mirror!! lol

Actually the benefits of weight training in your 30's and beyond has to be the best thing a woman could do for herself. I wish more women wouldn't be so afraid of the weights and do less cardio. I use to see them do hours of cardio at the gym for like a year steady and their body shape never changed! I guess they got discouraged and never came back.


----------



## Sweet_Dell (Dec 5, 2007)

b_reed23 said:


> nice benching!!!!



Thanks! Benching is really hard for me..I feel so weak sometimes... But, I'm getting there!


----------



## Sweet_Dell (Dec 5, 2007)

Workout For: Wednesday December 5, 2007

1)DL
135x3
155x3
155x3
155x3
155x3
155x3
155x3
155x3 (up 5lbs from last week!!)

2a)Sumo Squats
75x8
75x8
75x8 (same with this one...up 5lbs)

2a)Hypers
BW+25x8
BW+25x8
BW+25x8

3)Calf Raises
35x12
35x10 (feeling the burn on this one!)


----------



## b_reed23 (Dec 7, 2007)

nice all the way around 

I feel your pain on the bench..mine is weak as hell


----------



## Sweet_Dell (Dec 10, 2007)

Workout For: Friday December 7, 2007

1a)Bench Press
85x3
85x3
90x3
85x3
85x3
85x3
85x3
85x2 (I felt so weak on this, I could hardly get through the sets!!  Last time I was at 90lbs)

1b)Long Bar Rows
95x3
95x3
100x3
100x3
100x3
100x3
100x3
100x3 (These numbers made up for the benching though!!)

2a)Standing DB Military Press
15x8
15x8
20x8

2b)Pulldowns (palms facing me)
90x8
90x8
90x8

3a)DB Curls
20x8
20x8
20x8

3b)Planks
30sec
30sec
30sec


----------



## Sweet_Dell (Dec 10, 2007)

Today's Workout: Monday December 10, 2007

1)Full Squats
75x3
85x3
85x3
85x3
85x3
85x3
85x3
85x3 (my knees were bothering me tonight so i didn't take it to 90lbs)

2a)DB Split Squats
25x8
25x8
25x8

2b)Single Leg Hypers
BW+12x8
BW+12x8
BW+12x8

3)DB Calf Raises
50x8
50x8
50x6


----------



## Sweet_Dell (Dec 17, 2007)

Workouts For:
Tuesday December 11, 2007

1a)Standing BB Military Press
45x3
50x3
55x3
55x3
55x3
55x3
55x3
55x0 (couldn't finish)

1b)CG Pulldowns
120x3
120x3
120x3
120x3
120x3
120x3
120x3
120x0 (couldn't finish)

2a)Incline DB Bench Press
25x8
25x8
25x8

2b)One Arm DB Rows
40x6
40x6
40x6

3a)Cable Tri Press
40x8
40x8


3b)Crunches
10
10

Cardio: None

This was definitely an off day for me..... Oh well..


Friday December 14, 2007

1)DL
135x3
145x3
155x3
155x3
155x3
155x3
155x3
155x3 

2a)Sumo Squats
75x8
75x8
75x8 

2a)Hypers
BW+25x8
BW+25x8
BW+25x8

3)Calf Raises
35x10
35x10


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 17, 2007)

Hiya Dell-
Nice looking workouts!


----------



## Sweet_Dell (Dec 18, 2007)

Burner02 said:


> Hiya Dell-
> Nice looking workouts!



Hey Burner  Thanks!


----------



## Sweet_Dell (Dec 18, 2007)

Workout For:
Tuesday December 18, 2007

1a)DB Bench Press
30x4
35x4
35x4
35x4
35x4
35x4

1b)BB Rows
85x4
90x4
90x4
90x4
90x4
90x4

2a)Standing BB Military Press
45x8
45x8
45x8

2b)CG Pulldowns
100x8
100x8
100x8

3a)Alternating DB Curls
25x8
25x8
25x8 (bi's are killing me now!!!0

3b)Planks
40sec
40sec
40sec (shaking on these)

Cardio: 6 Intervals on the bike


----------



## Sweet_Dell (Dec 20, 2007)

Workout For:
Thursday December 20, 2007

1)Full Squats
65x4
70x4
70x4
70x4
70x4
70x4  (kness have been hurting a bit lately, so I'm just being careful with the weight)

2a)DB Reverse Lunges
25x8
25x8
25x8

2b) SLDL
115x8
115x8
115x8

3)DB Calf Raises
40x8
40x8
40x8


----------



## b_reed23 (Dec 20, 2007)

oh...I HATE reverse lunges....don't they hurt your knees??

impressive workout though


----------



## Sweet_Dell (Dec 30, 2007)

b_reed23 said:


> oh...I HATE reverse lunges....don't they hurt your knees??
> 
> impressive workout though



I think it was the sumo squats that aggravated them.


----------



## Sweet_Dell (Dec 30, 2007)

Workout For:
Friday December 21, 2007

1a)Standing DB Military Press
20x4
25x4
25x4
25x4
25x4
25x4

1b)Pulldowns
110x4
110x4
110x4
110x4
110x4
110x4

2a)Incline DB Bench Press
30x8
30x8
30x8 (That's a PR for me!!!!)

2b)Long Bar Rows
70x8
70x8
70x8

3a)OH DB Tri Extentions (not exactly sure what to call them?)
35x6
35x6
35x6

3b)Crunches w/obliques
3 sets of 10

Cardio: 6 Intervals on the Bike 

Workout For:
Sunday December 30, 2007

1)DL
135x4
145x4
145x4
145x4
145x4
145x4

2a)BB Split Squat
65x8
Switched to DB Split Squats (knees were hurting me)
25x8
25x8 (much better)

2a)Hypers
BW+35x6
BW+35x6
BW+35x6

3)Calf Raises
35x12
35x12


----------



## Sweet_Dell (Jan 2, 2008)

Workout For:
Wednesday January 2, 2008

Workout For:
Tuesday December 18, 2007

1b
)BB Rows
85x4
90x4
90x4
90x4
90x4
90x4

2)Bench Press
65x4
75x4
80x4
80x4 (lost my form)
75x4
75x4

3a)CG Pulldowns
100x8
100x8
100x8

3b)Standing DB Military Press
20x8
20x8
20x8

4a)EZ Bar Curls
40x6
40x6
40x6

4b)Planks
30sec
30sec
30sec 

Cardio: none

I found it hard to get back into the grove of things but, I'm looking forward to making some changes in my workouts for the new year. I'm thinking of incorporating some bodyweight exercises in my workouts. I'm looking into a few now and I'll see how it goes.


----------

